# I want a body/physique of a rugby player!



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey guys.. I used to play rugby and was pretty good. Represented at county level.

Because of my speed I didnt worry about being built as I always got through tackles with powerbin my legs.

Anyways.. I havent played in years and Ive been weight lifting on and off (mostly off) for 2 years.

Whats the routine for getting a body like a rugby player (I.e, george north, halfpenny)

Big power legs. Big chest and arms. Wide shoulders!!

Sorry if its a stupid question im new to this world.. I want to be fit and big but I dont know what training to do.

Crossfit maybe????


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Stronglifts and lots of food


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

P90x


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Ive read when I you do lots of cardio.. you burn muscle. How true is this? Surely not that much otherwise players wouldnt be so fit and big lol


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

They would eat a lot + supplement with drugs


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

GH and peptides carefully timed so you do not fail a test.


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

Get some test or growth. I should imagine most are cycling in there off season


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Steroids and peptides/gh and power intensive training, no slow moving excersizes, hill sprints, power squats, deadlifts, farmers walks, lots and lots of core work, rugby training (believe it or not)

with every exersize you do go heavy and lift with speed and power and high intensivity, intervals of I would say 30-60 seconds with a short rest (which would be walking back if your doing sprints), replicating actually playing rugby


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Playing rugby


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Poke said:


> Steroids and peptides/gh and power intensive training, no slow moving excersizes, hill sprints, power squats, deadlifts, farmers walks, lots and lots of core work, rugby training (believe it or not)
> 
> with every exersize you do go heavy and lift with speed and power and high intensivity, intervals of I would say 30-60 seconds with a short rest (which would be walking back if your doing sprints), replicating actually playing rugby


If natty ish then this. Good post mate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

X.MIL said:


> Ive read when I you do lots of cardio.. you burn muscle. How true is this? Surely not that much otherwise players wouldnt be so fit and big lol


They eat enough that they are still in a surplus even though they are doing cardio


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> They eat enough that they are still in a surplus even though they are doing cardio


and take peds


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

Poke said:


> and take peds


most likely mate.

I have heard TBOL is a favourite as it is out of the system pretty quick?


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Well the answer is steroids then....

Thanks guys!!


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Poke said:


> Steroids and peptides/gh and power intensive training, no slow moving excersizes, hill sprints, power squats, deadlifts, farmers walks, lots and lots of core work, rugby training (believe it or not)
> 
> with every exersize you do go heavy and lift with speed and power and high intensivity, intervals of I would say 30-60 seconds with a short rest (which would be walking back if your doing sprints), replicating actually playing rugby


What range of reps mate? Would u say 8-10 or slighty higher 12-15?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Im in the process of typing up the off season training plan of a top level team (got photocopies of it). A buddy plays for them - obviously for his privacy cant say who but once its written up I can post it up. I have been following it and its good graft indeed


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

X.MIL said:


> What range of reps mate? Would u say 8-10 or slighty higher 12-15?


Whatever takes 30-60 seconds I would say if you are doing individual exercises. But I would alter the timing for each exercise, for eaxmple for squats I would do a heavy 5 reps then a short rest, to kind of replicate being in the scrum or a maul, and for sprints on their own say 30 seconds (which is pretty darn long for a sprint).

But I would also make it into a circuit, so do 5 heavy squats then immediately do a 50 meter sprint, maybe in and out of cones too, straight onto 5 heavy deadlifts, then a walk with a short break to the barbel and do some heavy overhead presses, then another sprint and onto something else.

This replicates playing rugby.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

X.MIL said:


> Well the answer is steroids then....
> 
> Thanks guys!!


Not necessarily straight away.....train and eat, change diet see what u have to work with...steroids not the only answer u still have work to do if u want size..lots of it!


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

durhamlad said:


> Im in the process of typing up the off season training plan of a top level team (got photocopies of it). A buddy plays for them - obviously for his privacy cant say who but once its written up I can post it up. I have been following it and its good graft indeed


Cool!! Have u put on much muscle mate? Im currently 6 ft and 85kg. About 17% bf.

I want to lean up (10-12% bf) but also try to get another 2-3 lbs before summer kicks in!!


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

X.MIL said:


> Cool!! Have u put on much muscle mate? Im currently 6 ft and 85kg. About 17% bf.
> 
> I want to lean up (10-12% bf) but also try to get another 2-3 lbs before summer kicks in!!


Im 108kg and 18% bf but Ive only been following this for 2 weeks. In that time Ive had severe doms, and my weight jumped by 3kg. I am using gear as well though.


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Poke said:


> Whatever takes 30-60 seconds I would say if you are doing individual exercises. But I would alter the timing for each exercise, for eaxmple for squats I would do a heavy 5 reps then a short rest, to kind of replicate being in the scrum or a maul, and for sprints on their own say 30 seconds (which is pretty darn long for a sprint).
> 
> But I would also make it into a circuit, so do 5 heavy squats then immediately do a 50 meter sprint, maybe in and out of cones too, straight onto 5 heavy deadlifts, then a walk with a short break to the barbel and do some heavy overhead presses, then another sprint and onto something else.
> 
> This replicates playing rugby.


Okay mate cheers. Ill give it a whirl starting monday!!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

X.MIL said:


> Okay mate cheers. Ill give it a whirl starting monday!!


And remember if you dont make yourself sick you didnt train hard enough


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

durhamlad said:


> Im 108kg and 18% bf but Ive only been following this for 2 weeks. In that time Ive had severe doms, and my weight jumped by 3kg. I am using gear as well though.


What u using mate? Im thinking about using ph. Hdrol I think! Doing some more research tho.

Deffo send us the routine though. Im training hard at the mo. My diet is good and ive packed on 6 lbs in 2 months. Going to lean bulk soon like I said above


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Not necessarily straight away.....train and eat, change diet see what u have to work with...steroids not the only answer u still have work to do if u want size..lots of it!


I appreciate it takes alot of training... dedication and good diet  my diet is good... my training is good but like I said im new to all this. I want to be a fit and muscley. Im thinking of taking ph!


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> They eat enough that they are still in a surplus even though they are doing cardio





Jd123 said:


> most likely mate.
> 
> I have heard TBOL is a favourite as it is out of the system pretty quick?


By enough do u mean 5000 cals? Or more? Im 84kg and im eating 4000 a day. 40/40/20 p/c/f!

Also ive read about tbol. Suppose to be really good mild gained steroid. What are peds?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Power lifting routine...didnt forget the stupid haircut and smarmy accent.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

X.MIL said:


> By enough do u mean 5000 cals? Or more? Im 84kg and im eating 4000 a day. 40/40/20 p/c/f!
> 
> Also ive read about tbol. Suppose to be really good mild gained steroid. What are peds?


google mate, sure a few have written their diets on the web.

PEDS= performance enhancing drugs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> And remember if you dont make yourself sick you didnt train hard enough


And if u can sit on a toilet or walk down stairs after training legs....u didn't do it right :thumb:


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> They eat enough that they are still in a surplus even though they are doing cardio





Jd123 said:


> google mate, sure a few have written their diets on the web.
> 
> PEDS= performance enhancing drugs


Okay cheers mate.. appreciate it. Does pro hormones come under these? Im looking to get hdrol... thoughts on that?


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Half of the look is the tight fitted shirt making a thin waist, small shorts showing off the upper legs and tight on the ****, and big hefty shoulder pads that often extend down the side of the arm.

Playing rugby won't actually make you look like you've got a rugby physique (apart from when you wear the rugby kit). Modern bulk is a relatively new thing tbh, Will Greenwood couldn't bench more than 110kg when he was at his peak in 2003, and Wilko was 1-5RMing 90kg when we was 18-19, which is a far cry from what George North looked like he could lift when he burst onto the scene at 18 in 2011 or whenever.

Steroids isn't the answer either lol. Any analysis of rugby (union) players lifts/fitness/muscle level shows they are pretty unremarkable for nattys with top level diet, time, motivation and fitness coaches. Rugby isn't the NFL.

Ashley Jones (ex strength + conditioning professional coach for a top Aus rugby team) does the odd interesting article on rugby training on elitefts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

X.MIL said:


> Okay cheers mate.. appreciate it. Does pro hormones come under these? Im looking to get hdrol... thoughts on that?


I'm not the bloke to be asking on things like that mate! Not really clued up to be offering advice. Have a look under the pro hormones section on supplementation?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

frenchpress said:


> Half of the look is the tight fitted shirt making a thin waist, small shorts showing off the upper legs and tight on the ****, and big hefty shoulder pads that often extend down the side of the arm.
> 
> Playing rugby won't actually make you look like you've got a rugby physique (apart from when you wear the rugby kit). Modern bulk is a relatively new thing tbh, Will Greenwood couldn't bench more than 110kg when he was at his peak in 2003, and Wilko was 1-5RMing 90kg when we was 18-19, which is a far cry from what George North looked like he could lift when he burst onto the scene at 18 in 2011 or whenever.
> 
> ...


George North reportedly gets 90kg db's up for 3 aha


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

I thought Union was majorly fat physiques, inspire for a League physique


----------



## D.M.C (May 20, 2013)

George North Is A BEAST !!!


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Stronglifts and lots of food


THIS..... and some steroids.


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

JimboSlice said:


> THIS..... and some steroids.


That'll make you look like a banned rugby player...


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> They eat enough that they are still in a surplus even though they are doing cardio


how do they do this mate? food high in calories?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

WannaGetHench said:


> how do they do this mate? food high in calories?


Found macro's for George North

Fat : 165g

Carbs : 440g

Protein : 264g


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

mmmmmm big rugby beasts hotttt


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> George North reportedly gets 90kg db's up for 3 aha


Ha ha 90lbers more like. Westside barbell he ain't.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

If your not already a big build, it would take you a long time to get there naturally.. even if you followed the book by the letter. Some of those guys are big to start with and have awesome genetics with tree trunks for legs before they even step in the gym.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Found macro's for George North
> 
> Fat : 165g
> 
> ...


Its also worth noting that up until the age of 18 he wasnt famous at all, the level of rugby he played wasnt high enough for frequent doping tests. So he could of spent a fair amount of time using before he signed for the scarlets in 2010. Since then I would imagine his doping tests are quite regular.

Check this out - http://www.rwc2011.irb.com/mediazone/news/newsid=2060831.html#wada+praises+rwc+anti+doping+programme

It stats that in the last world cup, they did 292 tests over the entire tournamant. Now each country (20) has a squad of 30, so theres 600 playes in the cup, but 292 gets tested.

Then we look at this - http://www.ukad.org.uk/assets/uploads/Files/documents/ADRV-reports/2012-13/Q4_report_2012_13_updated.pdf - it states that in the UK, 416 players were tested for doping. Yet in this link *http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_registered_rugby_players_are_in_the_UK* it states that theres an estimated 1 million people in the UK playing the sport. So if these figures are correct , you have a 0.0004% chance of being selected for a doping test. Which seeing as most rugby players use test prop for its 3 week tracability time...... kinda tells us that the doping tests in rugby suck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

digitalis said:


> Ha ha 90lbers more like. Westside barbell he ain't.


Nah mate 90kg's each Hand. Was surprised myself!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Its also worth noting that up until the age of 18 he wasnt famous at all, the level of rugby he played wasnt high enough for frequent doping tests. So he could of spent a fair amount of time using before he signed for the scarlets in 2010. Since then I would imagine his doping tests are quite regular.
> 
> Check this out - http://www.rwc2011.irb.com/mediazone/news/newsid=2060831.html#wada+praises+rwc+anti+doping+programme
> 
> ...


Wow, madness! Have a few reps for that one, bet it took a bit of time aha


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Wow, madness! Have a few reps for that one, bet it took a bit of time aha


Nono, was just working out my chances of getting tested


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Nono, was just working out my chances of getting tested


Who do you play for mate?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

There's a couple of rugby players that train in my gym, they mainly do circuits, lots of power cleans etc.


----------



## T Rex83 (Apr 12, 2012)

frenchpress said:


> That'll make you look like a banned rugby player...


Everybody knows the players use gear


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Nono, was just working out my chances of getting tested


AHA love it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Who do you play for mate?


Not gonna tell you is he, if he's been using gear mate


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Its also worth noting that up until the age of 18 he wasnt famous at all, the level of rugby he played wasnt high enough for frequent doping tests. So he could of spent a fair amount of time using before he signed for the scarlets in 2010. Since then I would imagine his doping tests are quite regular.
> 
> Check this out - http://www.rwc2011.irb.com/mediazone/news/newsid=2060831.html#wada+praises+rwc+anti+doping+programme
> 
> ...


Surely it refers to pro players that were tested?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Not gonna tell you is he, if he's been using gear mate


That's a very good point hahaha! I've just started back after a 8 year hiatus from it amazed how many lads cycle. Had no idea when I was younger and hadnt cycled myself.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

test deca anadrol


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> That's a very good point hahaha! I've just started back after a 8 year hiatus from it amazed how many lads cycle. Had no idea when I was younger and hadnt cycled myself.


Yeah can see sunday league teams all getting on it aha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Yeah can see sunday league teams all getting on it aha


You'd be surprised ha!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Any of the Bill starr routines would be a good start and finish point. a few cross fit cardio sessions would be a good compliment.

Westside for skinny bastards is not bad too, but probably more off season.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> Nah mate 90kg's each Hand. Was surprised myself!


He must be one of if not the strongest man in rugby.

Manu was claiming 190kg bench.

A few years back Leicester Tigers used to train at Loughborough uni Powerbase gym where I trained at the time. I can tell you that no player was lifting more than 45kg dumbbells so I honestly can't see these numbers being true.

90kg per dumbbell....!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He must be one of if not the strongest man in rugby.
> 
> Manu was claiming 190kg bench.
> 
> ...


Will try find it now mate!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He must be one of if not the strongest man in rugby.
> 
> Manu was claiming 190kg bench.
> 
> ...


Was in Mens Health if I remember correctly, could well be BS but deff read it


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> Was in Mens Health if I remember correctly, could well be BS but deff read it


Take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

T Rex83 said:


> Everybody knows the players use gear


Nope lol. They don't. Like I said in another post, no one is so strong or fast that they use gear, and no one ever really has been. (talking about Rugby Union btw).


----------



## D.M.C (May 20, 2013)

Im gonna be the first juiced up player then!! Haha!!

Quick like shane williams but the strength of arnie!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

frenchpress said:


> Nope lol. They don't. Like I said in another post, no one is so strong or fast that they use gear, and no one ever really has been. (talking about Rugby Union btw).


Lol then why is test prop famous amongst rugby for its 3 week short time to clear your system and pass drugs tests?

This is why no one runs deca or any long term detecting cycles

Did you know that in 2007 they were unable to detect HGH in testing?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

frenchpress said:


> Nope lol. They don't. Like I said in another post, no one is so strong or fast that they use gear, and no one ever really has been. (talking about Rugby Union btw).


I know plenty who are, or have done in the past...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Andrew Sheridan benches over 225kg and Squats 275kg,


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/former-worlds-strongest-man-mariusz-1533816

LOL, imagine his Doping test results


----------



## T Rex83 (Apr 12, 2012)

frenchpress said:


> Nope lol. They don't. Like I said in another post, no one is so strong or fast that they use gear, and no one ever really has been. (talking about Rugby Union btw).


Of course not, and santa claus is real.


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

T Rex83 said:


> Of course not, and santa claus is real.


And everyone who has any form of success is on NZT-48.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Andrew Sheridan benches over 225kg and Squats 275kg,


He should enter comps. Would have the GBPF bench record with that lift.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/former-worlds-strongest-man-mariusz-1533816
> 
> LOL, imagine his Doping test results


I'd run off in the other direction. Pudz just looks like a nutter!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

well there was a publicised case of a rugby union player a few years ago being banned for (i think) hgh use and then killed himself due to the ban - id be very surprised and think people are a little naive to believe that ped use isnt rife in rugby (and many other sports for that matter)


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I know plenty who are, or have done in the past...


You could say that about any athlete though (and all over the internet there seem to be hundreds of forum posters who have personally seem every athlete from every sporting ground doing steroids).


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

frenchpress said:


> You could say that about any athlete though (and all over the internet there seem to be hundreds of forum posters who have personally seem every athlete from every sporting ground doing steroids).


TBF you can also say the opposite. I happen to know, and have known, many, many rugby players very well and merely speak from this experience. If you choose not to believe me that's your prerogative but I have no reason to lie. I am a big rugby fan and go from what I've been told and from what I've witnessed. What are you basing your opinion on?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> well there was a publicised case of a rugby union player a few years ago being banned for (i think) hgh use and then killed himself due to the ban - id be very surprised and think people are a little naive to believe that ped use isnt rife in rugby (and many other sports for that matter)


Rugby league mate. Terry Newton it was, very sad. Hung himself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

Mingster said:


> TBF you can also say the opposite. I happen to know, and have known, many, many rugby players very well and merely speak from this experience. If you choose not to believe me that's your prerogative but I have no reason to lie. I am a big rugby fan and go from what I've been told and from what I've witnessed. What are you basing your opinion on?


I've got a mate who plays at a decent level, swears NON of them are on it. He's either a naive f*cker or lieing aha


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I am sure that many of the top ranking players are assisted. Some of them would hold their own in a BB competition.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> I've got a mate who plays at a decent level, swears NON of them are on it. He's either a naive f*cker or lieing aha


Well, I'm not saying this because I think it's a particularly bad thing. It's just the way things are in many sports, and even in non sporting ways of life these days. Rugby has always tested badly for stimulants and recreational drugs anyway...http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/othersports/drugsinsport/2297419/Rugby-tops-list-of-drug-test-failures.html

And there are pages upon pages of this sort of thing on the internet...http://www.timeslive.co.za/sport/rugby/2011/08/03/school-boys-test-positive-for-steroids-at-craven-week


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I can't really be bothered to search but there's also been multiple rugby players/hopefuls posting on here asking for advice on cycles..


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Rugby league mate. Terry Newton it was, very sad. Hung himself.


ahh right league then - i agree very sad. done a quick google on him and it says in an article that he was using the hgh to aid injury recovery rather then to build muscle (make of that what you will)

also found that at the moment in australian rugby theres a big case going on by the aus crime commission about ped use in the sport with 'x' amount of clubs being investigated etc


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> ahh right league then - i agree very sad. done a quick google on him and it says in an article that he was using the hgh to aid injury recovery rather then to build muscle (make of that what you will)
> 
> also found that at the moment in australian rugby theres a big case going on by the aus crime commission about ped use in the sport with 'x' amount of clubs being investigated etc


Yeah he was pretty injury prone I think!

Well I suppose playing that High intensity every week must have a massive impact on the body, and the use of peds is ovbiously going to bring that time down


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Well, I'm not saying this because I think it's a particularly bad thing. It's just the way things are in many sports, and even in non sporting ways of life these days. Rugby has always tested badly for stimulants and recreational drugs anyway...http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/othersports/drugsinsport/2297419/Rugby-tops-list-of-drug-test-failures.html
> 
> And there are pages upon pages of this sort of thing on the internet...http://www.timeslive.co.za/sport/rugby/2011/08/03/school-boys-test-positive-for-steroids-at-craven-week


I say make it legal in sport, every has a level playing field then. Although my view would never ever happen


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Yeah he was pretty injury prone I think!
> 
> Well I suppose playing that High intensity every week must have a massive impact on the body, and the use of peds is ovbiously going to bring that time down


definately agree - the lad was just unlucky to get caught out and ultimately paid with his life


----------

